# Is this a good, succinct definition of Justification?



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2005)

Justification is the punctiliar declaration by God based on the alien righteousness of Jesus Christ [recieved by faith alone].

????

[Edited on 3--21-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Poimen (Mar 21, 2005)

A fine start but it is not sufficient since it does not speak about the instrument of justification, namely faith and faith alone.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2005)

I know. I am starting it as a base. Editing it now.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I know. I am starting it as a base. Editing it now.



Excellent. May I ask for what purpose are you doing this?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 21, 2005)

Punctiliar?

http://www.catholic.com/thisrock/1995/9509fea2.asp

or 

Luke 18:14 "I tell you, this man _went down to his house_ justified rather than the other: for every one that exalteth himself shall be abased; and he that humbleth himself shall be exalted."
Romans 5:9 "Much more then, being _now_ justified by his blood, we shall be saved from wrath through him."


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 21, 2005)

Jacob,

At the risk of letting all the "you worship the Westminster Standards" people coming out, I would say that the Larger Catechism Q70 is the place to start:



> Justification is an act of God's free grace unto sinners, in which he pardons all their sins, accepts and accounts their persons righteous in his sight; not for any thing wrought in them, or done by them, but only for the perfect obedience and full satisfaction of Christ, by God imputed to them, and received by faith alone.



Why?

1. By speaking of an "act" (esp. as opposed to the "work" of sanctification) we get the "once for all" aspect of justification.

2. By speaking of "God's free grace" we forever remove all ideas of merit.

3. We have the idea of remission ("pardons all their sins") and also being made righteous ("accounts their persons righteous in his sight") - thus avoiding the common error today that justification is merely forgiveness of sins.

4. "not for any thing wrought in them" removes the idea of an infused righteousness

5. "or done by them" removes the idea of works

6. "only for the perfect obedience and full satisfaction of Christ" (esp. in conjunction with WCF 11.1's "not by imputing faith itself, the act of believing, or any other evangelical obedience, to them as their righteousness") removes the idea of one's faith as the ground of justification, and makes sure that the ground is the merit of Christ

7. With "by God imputed to them" making clear that there is an imputation.

8. "received by faith alone" makes sure that we see faith as the necessary and exclusive instrument of justification.

If I were to add to this by way of fuller explication, it would be to say: "but only for the perfect obedience and perfectly holy life and full satisfaction and death of Christ" in order to make explicit the active/passive obedience issue (which I think is implicit already).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 21, 2005)

Not succinct but fyi my pastor has the following articles on the topic of Justification at our church website:
Justification by Faith: Justifying Many, Richard Bacon
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/justification1.htm

Justification by Faith: What is Justification, Richard Bacon.
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/Justification2.htm

Justification by Faith: What is Faith, Richard Bacon.
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/Justification3.htm


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Fred you just worship the westminster standards.


----------

